# Lingering Whisper (Blakus Cello, CineWinds, Sable, CS2, et al)



## Neifion (Feb 16, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/lingering-whisper

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## AC986 (Feb 17, 2014)

Very pretty and oriental Mathew! Well done. Like the strings coming in at 2:40.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you for listening and for the kind words, Adrian! From 2:40 I wanted to inject a little epicness without getting too big; trying to still keep that lonely, contemplative feeling.


----------



## Philip Brook (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## Embertone (Mar 18, 2014)

it really sounds like you've mastered our cello... Any EQ/Verb hints? Would love to get that sound, it's gorgeous (as is the entire track)!

-Alex


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow, what a great piece, i like asian influences, cello and emotional pieces. This one has it all, bravo!


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 19, 2014)

Beautiful piece. The cello in particular sound fantastic.


----------



## Neifion (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Philip, Alex, Ron, and trumpoz! I'm a sucker for emotional pieces and cello as well, so it was sort of a guilty pleasure throwing those together!

@Alex
No EQ actually, just a light compression (Supercharger) and the reverb is Spaces, Berlin Church. Similar for my other piece, Hua Street, except NY Piano Hall for Spaces. I used Blakus again for my lastest song, Blackened Sky; first time I used the Sul Ponticello articulation (such a lovely sound, and perfect for the grittiness that song required!)


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey Matt , I really enjoy this piece . The cello sounds lovely indeed . I have yet to use the Blakus Cello myself since i bought it , but I think it's about time to  Thanks for sharing .. o-[][]-o


----------

